# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Offenbar Spin-Off-Serie für Disney+ im Gespräch



## Darkmoon76 (16. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Offenbar Spin-Off-Serie für Disney+ im Gespräch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Offenbar Spin-Off-Serie für Disney+ im Gespräch*


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2019)

Komisch. Für mich war Solo - A Star Wars Story das bislang beste Spin Off in der Star Wars Reihe. Zu Unrecht nicht so erfolgreich.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Komisch. Für mich war Solo - A Star Wars Story das bislang beste Spin Off in der Star Wars Reihe. Zu Unrecht nicht so erfolgreich.



Mein 2. liebster der neuen Star Wars Filme, nach Rogue One


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2019)

naja, bei Solo hat man gemerkt das nicht Disney Star Wars kaputt macht, sondern Hater den mies machen
Oder hat irgendwer mal irgendwas gehört warum der schlecht sein soll?

aber Hey, muss eine schöne Welt sein in der man sich als Kritiker fühlen kann in der es aussreicht "alles mist" zu schreien und laut und oft zu wiederholen

Vorallem war der Film auch noch auf Deutsch richtig gut Syncronisiert, ich den Typen die den als Han Solo gecastet haben hört sich halt auch an wie Harrison Ford damals, nur Jünger


----------



## MrFob (16. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mein 2. liebster der neuen Star Wars Filme, nach Rogue One



Ging mir auch so. Wobei ich Rogue One fuer den besten SW Film nach Empire halte und Solo sich wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen der Originaltrilogie und Revenge of the Sith einordnet.

Solo war einfach ein schoener scifi heist movie (think "Italian Job" in space), der mMn am meisten daran gekrankt hat, dass Solo eben nicht Harrison Ford war (auch wenn der junge Schauspieler seine Sache sehr gut macht und wirklich versucht sich an Ford-Solo's Eigenarten anzupassen, aber einen "jungen Harrison Ford" spielt man halt mal nicht so einfach). Man muss auch sagen, dass nicht alle Gags in dem Film zuenden aber ansonsten fand ich ihn eigentlich auch ganz gut.

Nachdem der Film aber so gefloppt war wundert mich doch, das Disney mit dem Material weiter arbeiten will, zumal sie ja vor lauter Star Wars Projekten geradezu ueberlaufen. Rise of Skywalker, The Mandalorian, das Obi Wan Spin-Off, die neue Clone Wars Staffel, vielleicht eine Cassian Andor Serie,  der/die Film/e der GoT Leute, die neue Rian Johnson Trilogie... Wie viele Serien und Filme wollen sie denn bitte noch rausbringen?


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> [...]Wie viele Serien und Filme wollen sie denn bitte noch rausbringen?


... so viele das sich die Leute für Disney+ begeistern, das abonnieren und niemals nie kündigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei Solo hat man gemerkt das nicht Disney Star Wars kaputt macht, sondern Hater den mies machen
> Oder hat irgendwer mal irgendwas gehört warum der schlecht sein soll?


So ein Schwachsinn, nimm dein Aluhut mal ab !
Solo war nach R1 das Beste was in den letzten Star Wars Jahren erschienen ist, ja !
Aber er kam rund 20 Jahre zu spät, vorher hätte er noch vom Han "Solo Hype" profitiert (er war ja nicht umsonst neben Boba und Vader jahrlang hoch im Kurs)
Ep7 hat Han durch seine lapidare "Abfertigung" vom Kühlschrank ins Eisfach befördert, das hatte mMn den größten Anteil.
Ebenso wurde Vader durch Ep1-3 "entzaubert".

Ich bin gespannt ob das mit den Serien noch klappt, Boba könnte was werden wenn sie da nicht patzen, Solo wird es da auf jeden Fall schwieriger haben.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, nimm dein Aluhut mal ab !
> Solo war nach R1 das Beste was in den letzten Star Wars Jahren erschienen ist, ja !
> Aber er kam rund 20 Jahre zu spät, vorher hätte er noch vom Han "Solo Hype" profitiert (er war ja nicht umsonst neben Boba und Vader jahrlang hoch im Kurs)
> Ep7 hat Han durch seine lapidare "Abfertigung" vom Kühlschrank ins Eisfach befördert, das hatte mMn den größten Anteil.
> ...



ach komm, nerv nicht, geb hier in die Suche ein Artikel über den Film ein oder generell Kommentare zu dem Film, ist nicht so als wenn ich mir was aus der Nase ziehen müsste
Hater haben den nicht gesehen und fanden den Scheiße und ich glaube kaum der so eine gewichtete Meinung hat noch irgendwie als Kritiker gilt

Außerdem ist das Falsch das Solo jetzt entzaubert wurde, das wurde wenn schon mit der Han Solo Trilogie vor 20 Jahren gemacht


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Falsch das Solo jetzt entzaubert wurde, das wurde wenn schon mit der Han Solo Trilogie vor 20 Jahren gemacht


Nach der ersten Triologie war Han noch verdammt gut im Kurs, ich kannte wie schon erwähnt einige SW Extremfans, wovon einer mit Han Montur in die Ep1 Premiere in Kiel ging, wo auch einige weitere "Doubles" anwesend waren !
3-5 waren davon garantiert im Saal, mit unterschiedlicher Qualität des Kostüms, mein Bekannter war da ganz oben dabei.
Bobas, Vaders oder irgendwelche Jedis waren da auch bei, aber die Solozahl wurde nur von den Unkostümierten getopt. 

PS:
Ohne Beleidigungen geht es bei Dir einfach nicht, oder ?


----------



## HolgerHans (17. September 2019)

Scheint wohl so als ob Disney+ nur Star Wars Serien als Lockmittel für ihren Streaming Dienst anbieten kann.
 Sonst sehe ich da nichts besonderes, ziemlich schwach.

Deshalb wohl auch der Grund das Disney jetzt zu jedem Star Wars Furz ne Serie macht...um deren Programm voll zu kriegen.


----------



## Frullo (17. September 2019)

Han Solo war bis Episode VII mein persönliches Idol. Wenn ich gerne jemand aus dem Star Wars Universum gewesen wäre, dann Han Solo - wie bereits angemerkt, bis zu VII. Dort wurde aus ihm - wie nach meinem Gutdünken bisher mit allen Haupt-Figuren aus der OT - ein Versager gemacht (ein "respektvoller Umgang" sieht anders aus, Frau Kennedy...).

Nichtsdestotrotz hat mir Solo - A Star Wars story zu grossen Teilen ganz gut gefallen und ist mein Lieblingsfilm der Disney-Schöpfungen.

Zum Spin-Off, der daran anknüpfen soll - deckt man den "Bereich Kofpgeldjäger/Unterwelt" nicht bereits mit the Mandalorian ab? Ja, klar, andere Ära, aber trotzdem... In diesem Sinne wäre mir eine direkte Fortsetzung zu Solo lieber als eine Serie.


----------



## Wubaron (17. September 2019)

Mir hat der Film auch super gefallen. Die ganzen Hintegrundinfos waren echt super. Es wurden praktisch die ganzen Erzählungen aus EP 4-6 zum Leben erweckt. (Kessel Flug,..)

Zu der Aussage das EP 1-3 Vader entzaubert hat: Ganz im Gegenteil. Dadurch hat Vader für mich so viel an Tiefe gewonnen. Aber das ist Stoff für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Zu der Aussage das EP 1-3 Vader entzaubert hat: Ganz im Gegenteil. Dadurch hat Vader für mich so viel an Tiefe gewonnen.


Zugegeben, eine ungünstige Wortwahl, ich meinte das die Popularität seiner Fanbase zurückgegangen ist.

Nicht jeder mag diese Form der "Tiefe", ich fand seine "Beweggründe" alle Jedis auszurotten zu aufgesetzt, wie es bei Hollywood zu gerne der Fall ist.
Aber das ist nur meine Ansicht und die in meinem Umfeld, was ich dann als Basis für meine Aussagen nehme, ich starte dafür ja keine empirischen  Umfragen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2019)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## MrFob (17. September 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zugegeben, eine ungünstige Wortwahl, ich meinte das die Popularität seiner Fanbase zurückgegangen ist.
> 
> Nicht jeder mag diese Form der "Tiefe", ich fand seine "Beweggründe" alle Jedis auszurotten zu aufgesetzt, wie es bei Hollywood zu gerne der Fall ist.
> Aber das ist nur meine Ansicht und die in meinem Umfeld, was ich dann als Basis für meine Aussagen nehme, ich starte dafür ja keine empirischen  Umfragen.



Wieso Tiefe? So wie ich das verstanden habe will Anakin/Vader die Jedis doch hauptsaechlich nur deswegen ausrotten, weil sie immer diese sandfarbenen Roben tragen und er keinen Sand ausstehen kann. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden in der Prequel Trilogie? 

Ansonsten muss ich Wubaron aber auch zustimmen. Ich denke nicht, dass die Prequel Trilogie Vader "entzaubert". Anankin's Plot hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, auch wenn das Skript und die schauspielerische Leistung manchmal ... naja, sagen wir mal suboptimal war. 

Frullo hat aber absolut recht, die neuen Filme haben die "Leistungen" des alten Helden Trios Han, Luke und Leia irgendwie ziemlich zu nichte gemacht. Das ist eigentlich auch mein groesster Kritikpunkt an den neuen Filmen. Sie erklaeren eigentlich ueberhaupt nicht wie die Sitaution mit der Neuen Ordnung und der Tatsache, dass alles schon wieder vor die Hunde gegangen ist ueberhaupt zustande kam. Am Ende von Ep6 war fuer mich ueberhaupt nicht abzusehen, dass Ep7 ueberhaupt so anfangen koennte wie das der Fall war.

Kam mir so vor, als wollten sie auf Teufel komm raus wieder solche Charaktergeschichten erzaehlen wie in der Original Trilogie aber die politische Situation passte nicht, also hat man sie einfach so hingezwungen und weil die ganze Politil in der Prequel Trilogie wohl nicht so gut beim Publikum ankam (was ich uebrigens ueberhaupt nicht verstanden habe, fand immer das war mit das beste dran) hat man jegliche Erklaerung einfach weggelassen.

Dieses Video hier sagt es eigentlich perfekt aus. Stimme dem voll und ganz zu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3udI6VTNQR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (17. September 2019)

Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung, wie ich diverse Komponenten der drei Trilogien sowie der beiden Spin-Offs benoten würde. 10 = Höchste Note, 1 = Tiefste Note ( - Keine Note, wenn es sich um einen Einzelfilm handelt, der nicht im Gesamtkontext einer Trilogie angeschaut werden kann).

Wie üblich: Nicht mehr als eine Meinung! 


*Element**Original-Trilogie**Prequel-Trilogie**Disney-Trilogie**Rogue One**Solo*Worldbuilding1010799Acting106101010Story1096109Charakter-Arc1085108Innovation1010578"Used" Universe105101010Logical Consistency101081010Overarching Story1086--Overall context10106109Enemy Outline1095108Total100856886*81*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. September 2019)

Angeblich (neuen Gerüchten nach) soll sogar Das Maul (Darth Maul) eine eigene Serie bekommen, den fand ich sogar noch schlechter als JJ.
Ich drück die Daumen das da nichts wahres dran ist, das Geld wäre bei Vader jedenfalls deutlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. September 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sie erklaeren eigentlich ueberhaupt nicht wie die Sitaution mit der Neuen Ordnung und der Tatsache, dass alles schon wieder vor die Hunde gegangen ist ueberhaupt zustande kam. Am Ende von Ep6 war fuer mich ueberhaupt nicht abzusehen, dass Ep7 ueberhaupt so anfangen koennte wie das der Fall war.


Das das Imperium nicht so einfach kaputt geht fand ich absehbar, es gibt ja reichlich Moofs mit außreichend Material.
Aber die "Neue Ordnung" fand ich im Gesamtkontext einfach als unzureichend beleuchtet, da bin ich voll bei Dir.


----------

